
Apple announces the new iPad - g3orge
http://www.apple.com/ipad/
======
poutine
Despite the short term confusion of the name change (Not "iPad 3" just "iPad")
it does make sense. Afterall you have iPod Touch, Macbook, Mac Mini, etc.
Better than eventually having iPad 7, etc.

Wouldn't be surprised to see the iPhone 5 just be called the iPhone.

------
kumarm
Apple: We support plenty of Languages like American English, British English,
Australian English, ..

Seriously only Apple can get away (even get applause) making such kind of
statements.

~~~
btucker
In the context of speech recognition at least, those are indeed very different
languages.

